# Tivo Extended Warranty Experience



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

I have owned a Tivo since 2006 and have upgraded to each new hardware series w/lifetime service as they were released. I have never purchased the extended warranty until I purchased my Bolt+ in 4/2017. The 3yr warranty was not that much so I thought I would try it. Well today I got to try out the extended warranty. I ordered my Bolt+ in 4/2017. It arrived DOA out of the box. No problem I called Tivo and they sent me a new one. That one has worked fine up until last night it rebooted in the middle of a show and I got the 4 flashing lights. Called tech support this morning. They asked a few questions and said sounds like the hard drive has failed. Then they said that since it was past the warranty period I would have to pay something like $150 for a replacement. So I asked what about the 3yr extended warranty I purchased. They said they did not show any extended warranty and that I would have to talk to customer service about that. So they transferred me to customer service. I explained to customer service what had happened and they said to hold while they checked it out. When they came back they told me the extended warranty I had purchased was on the first bolt they sent me and that extended warranties do not transfer to replacements. Well after some arguing about the first bolt being DOA out of the box they said to hold again. When they came back they said that since the first bolt did not work at all that they could waive the box replacement charge but that they would have to charge me $199 to transfer the lifetime service. That is when the shi* really hit the fan. Let's just say that after some more back and forth and being on hold for over an hour they came back and said that they would replaced the box and transfer the lifetime service for NO charge this one time. But the extended warranty was on the original box so it would no longer be valid. Even though it should be good until 4/2020. I said that I would agree to this just as long as the new box I receive was not DOA. So my replacement is on the way.

This experience did get me thinking though about the extended warranty. Does an extended warranty actually cover the transfer of the lifetime service ? I never though about it when I purchased it.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Does the price change based on whether it is purchased with or without lifetime?

I had assumed it would but didn’t really think about it at the time either. The only time I paid for it was when I purchased a refurbished unit. It’s past the warranty at this point so I’ll never know if they’d transfer it or not.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Apparently, you should have cancelled the initial purchase, within the 30 day trial period, and re-purchased.

That would be sucky if that was the case, though...

-KP


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

JSearfoss said:


> This experience did get me thinking though about the extended warranty. Does an extended warranty actually cover the transfer of the lifetime service ? I never though about it when I purchased it.


The TiVo extended warranty (like most third-party warranty services) is only good for replacement of the original unit on which is taken out. IOW, it is for one-time use only. And, yes, the PLS should transfer to the replacement.

Isn't it annoying when you have to invest so much time and energy getting a company to do the proper thing? Good job, though, insisting on your rights.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Of course, your position on the DOA unit vis-à-vis the extended warranty was absolutely correct. Sad that it takes an hour+ to get Customer Support to recognize that.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

They always like to point out that 'warranty' and 'service' are not the same thing...they're separate, kind of like the two lobes of their brains perhaps?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Now I’m glad I didn’t get the extended warranty. What a load.

craigr


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Getting the extended warranty is fine. it's just that the OP technically used his extended warranty on the first TiVo. When they should have had that box returned with a new purchase of a TiVo, lifetime service, and extended warranties.

most extended warranties will stay in place if a device is repaired. But if it is replaced, like TiVo always does, then the warranty is used up. Best Buy extended warranties are the same way. I always need to purchase a new extended warranty if they replace an item. But if it's repaired, then my Best Buy extended warranty is still in place.


----------



## wisehammer (Jul 23, 2004)

I hope they've decided to abandon the Comcast tactics for good. Last week I got the 4 flashing Diodes of Death on the front of my Bolt (together with the blue screen "Serious TiVo error. Rebuilding..."). After dicking around with it for an hour or two, I called customer service. They asked me to do the same stuff I'd already done, and agreed it needed replacement. They also said I was over 1,000 days out of warranty, but would replace the unit with a refurbisehd one (that's fair) AND transfer the lifetime service for about $80. This surprised and pleased me, because I'd gone through several past attempted rapes while dealing with TiVo, ranging from "your brand-new unit is three days past it's 30 day warranty, and despite the fact that it died, you'll have to pay for a new one and a new lifetime service" and then "OK (sigh) I guess we'll send you a new unit....oh, the ****ty scratched up refurbished unit we sent you DIED as well? Here's another ****ty refurbished unit..Oh, you'll NOT accept it and threaten to sue? Ok, here's a new unit (grumble, grumble, grumble....") I received my newest (huh...) refurbished unit and need to contact Comcast to get the card paired, but so far so good, but this is definitely my last tango with TiVo. When this unit dies, I'm not re-upping. Their service and attitude have gone from good, to cautious, to snotty, to hardline, and now kind of desperate. The Tyranny of Sunk Costs has to end someday....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wisehammer said:


> I hope they've decided to abandon the Comcast tactics for good. Last week I got the 4 flashing Diodes of Death on the front of my Bolt (together with the blue screen "Serious TiVo error. Rebuilding..."). After dicking around with it for an hour or two, I called customer service. They asked me to do the same stuff I'd already done, and agreed it needed replacement. They also said I was over 1,000 days out of warranty, but would replace the unit with a refurbisehd one (that's fair) AND transfer the lifetime service for about $80. This surprised and pleased me, because I'd gone through several past attempted rapes while dealing with TiVo, ranging from "your brand-new unit is three days past it's 30 day warranty, and despite the fact that it died, you'll have to pay for a new one and a new lifetime service" and then "OK (sigh) I guess we'll send you a new unit....oh, the ****** scratched up refurbished unit we sent you DIED as well? Here's another ****** refurbished unit..Oh, you'll NOT accept it and threaten to sue? Ok, here's a new unit (grumble, grumble, grumble....") I received my newest (huh...) refurbished unit and need to contact Comcast to get the card paired, but so far so good, but this is definitely my last tango with TiVo. When this unit dies, I'm not re-upping. Their service and attitude have gone from good, to cautious, to snotty, to hardline, and now kind of desperate. The Tyranny of Sunk Costs has to end someday....


I understand the frustrations. At the same time, I don't know any other home electronics manufacturer for a product I own that routinely offers to replace an out-of-warranty product at a significantly reduced price (both the product and its related subscription, if there is one), or even at all.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I own three refurbs and none of them have even a microscopic scratch. Sorry to hear about your experience, but I don't think it's typical.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

wisehammer said:


> The Tyranny of Sunk Costs has to end someday....


I believe you misunderstand. It's the sunk cost *fallacy*.

Also, purchasing an extended warranty for consumer electronics is a very bad idea in the first place.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> Also, purchasing an extended warranty for consumer electronics is a very bad idea in the first place.


At the same time, it can depend upon the specific item and the specific consumer.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

ej42137 said:


> I believe you misunderstand. It's the sunk cost *fallacy*.
> 
> Also, purchasing an extended warranty for consumer electronics is a very bad idea in the first place.


It depends. I bought my $800 Pixel XL from Google and paid for the extended warranty. 18 months later the microphone quit working. I paid $49 deductible and they overnight shipped me out a refurb that looked good as new and working. I guess it depends on the original cost of the item whether it is worth it. In my case I certainly saved big not having to buy a newer Pixel.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> I believe you misunderstand. It's the sunk cost *fallacy*.
> 
> Also, *purchasing an extended warranty for consumer electronics is a very bad idea in the first place*.


All generalizations are erroneous.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

ej42137 said:


> I believe you misunderstand. It's the sunk cost *fallacy*.
> 
> Also, purchasing an extended warranty for consumer electronics is a very bad idea in the first place.


True but the Tyranny of Sunk Costs sounds better


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

Extended warranties are tricky. What I do is purchase everything on a Citibank credit card. They double the manufacturers warranty. Never had an issue with a claim with them. True, it wouldn't be 3 years, but it would be 2 years. I've had extended warranties before and they will try every loophole to get around paying for anything. You were at least persistent in getting things changed partly in your favor. Consider that a win.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> At the same time, it can depend upon the specific item and the specific consumer.





aspexil said:


> It depends. I bought my $800 Pixel XL from Google and paid for the extended warranty. 18 months later the microphone quit working. I paid $49 deductible and they overnight shipped me out a refurb that looked good as new and working. I guess it depends on the original cost of the item whether it is worth it. In my case I certainly saved big not having to buy a newer Pixel.





chiguy50 said:


> All generalizations are erroneous.





INTL said:


> Extended warranties are tricky. What I do is purchase everything on a Citibank credit card. They double the manufacturers warranty. Never had an issue with a claim with them. True, it wouldn't be 3 years, but it would be 2 years. I've had extended warranties before and they will try every loophole to get around paying for anything. You were at least persistent in getting things changed partly in your favor. Consider that a win.


Do you people buy lottery tickets too?

I repeat, buying extended an warranty for consumer electronics is a bad idea. Anyone who does so is being taken advantage of. They could never pay off in the long run without putting the issuers out of business.

The concept of insurance is to protect against catastrophes like dying and leaving your family destitute, or being sued in pauper-hood after an auto accident. I have never heard of someone winding up homeless because their TiVo broke.



Anotherpyr said:


> True but the Tyranny of Sunk Costs sounds better


Yes, but using that word means one don't realize it is a fallacy.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> Do you people buy lottery tickets too?
> 
> I repeat, buying extended an warranty for consumer electronics is a bad idea. Anyone who does so is being taken advantage of. They could never pay off in the long run without putting the issuers out of business.
> 
> The concept of insurance is to protect against catastrophes like dying and leaving your family destitute, or being sued in pauper-hood after an auto accident. I have never heard of someone winding up homeless because their TiVo broke.


Funny but, Consumer Reports doesn't agree with your categorical announcement. For example, in the past, it has noted that an extended warranty could have value for large consumer electronics that are hard to move.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Funny but, Consumer Reports doesn't agree with your categorical announcement. For example, in the past, it has noted that an extended warranty could have value for large consumer electronics that are hard to move.


Since when have TiVos been hard to move?

Purchasing an extended warranty is always a bad idea, just like murder is always a bad idea; but sometimes it would have been better to have strangled baby Hitler.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> Since when have TiVos been hard to move?
> 
> Purchasing an extended warranty is always a bad idea, just like murder is always a bad idea; but sometimes it would have been better to have strangled baby Hitler.


I wasn't specifically addressing TiVo units, just as you haven't been in your continuing categorical statements:


> Also, purchasing an extended warranty for consumer electronics is a very bad idea in the first place.





> I repeat, buying extended an warranty for consumer electronics is a bad idea. Anyone who does so is being taken advantage of.





> Purchasing an extended warranty is always a bad idea . . . .


Again, while Consumer Reports is not a fan of extended warranties, even it has stated that extended warranties can be of value for some purchases.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Again, while Consumer Reports is not a fan of extended warranties, even it has stated that extended warranties can be of value for some purchases.


If you Google "consumer reports extended warranties" the top result is titled "Don't buy extended warranties". (None of the CR articles on the first page cite an exception for "consumer electronics that are hard to move"; I think you are misremembering that caveat.) Indeed, you are making my general point with your arguments attacking my hyperbole.

Extended warranties remain in essence a heartless and systematic victimization of the customer marketed with hard-sell scare tactics and an unconscionable profit margin, even if there are rare circumstances where one might come out ahead on a particular transaction.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> If you Google "consumer reports extended warranties" the top result is titled "Don't buy extended warranties". (None of the CR articles on the first page cite an exception for "consumer electronics that are hard to move"; I think you are misremembering that caveat.) Indeed, you are making my general point with your arguments attacking my hyperbole.
> 
> Extended warranties remain in essence a heartless and systematic victimization of the customer marketed with hard-sell scare tactics and an unconscionable profit margin, even if there are rare circumstances where one might come out ahead on a particular transaction.


I am not mistaken in my recollection that Consumer Reports, in reporting on this issue earlier, stated that extended warranties may make sense in some limited situations. Having said that, this was the exception to its general belief that extended warranties do not pay.

Hyperbole and overvast generalizations, as others have stated, can be, indeed, overvast.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

ej42137 said:


> Do you people buy lottery tickets too?
> 
> I repeat, buying extended an warranty for consumer electronics is a bad idea. Anyone who does so is being taken advantage of. They could never pay off in the long run without putting the issuers out of business.
> 
> ...


I put a dollar in the office lottery pool for the recent 1 billion dollar drawing. Debated buying one number and framing it so I could say I lost in the biggest lottery ever. But yeah the lottery math is horrible.

The only case I think the extended warranty was ever thought to be good was for replacement bulbs in the projector TVs and even then, the bulb price dropped before they typically needed replacement.

How about Tyranny of the Sunk Costs Fallacy?


----------



## INTL (Aug 5, 2018)

ej42137 said:


> Do you people buy lottery tickets too?
> 
> I repeat, buying extended an warranty for consumer electronics is a bad idea. Anyone who does so is being taken advantage of. They could never pay off in the long run without putting the issuers out of business.
> 
> ...


The only extended warranties I've purchased in the past were for appliances. After that, I've learned better. I just use my FREE extended warranty offered to me by Citi Costco Card with doubles the warranty of the manufacturer. In addition, Costco, on many items doubles the warranty with their white glove program as well. Therefore, you're getting around 3 - 4 years in total protection at no additional cost.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

INTL makes an excellent point; an extended warranty that you don't pay for is certainly cost-effective!

"Tyranny of the Sunk Costs Fallacy" is perfect!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Since when have TiVos been hard to move?
> 
> Purchasing an extended warranty is always a bad idea, just like murder is always a bad idea; but sometimes it would have been better to have strangled baby Hitler.


I almost always purchase an extended warranty on my TiVos. It has always made the resale easier. Since the new buyer knows it is covered under a warranty. I've also taken advantage of extended warranties for items costing up to $3k. Of course in the long run the extended warranty companies come out ahead. But there have been some products I was glad I had one.

And I get a five year extended warranty for every TV I purchase. I'm not about to move the TV myself to take somewhere. Just like I always have them delivered. So an extended warranty covers in home service for them. Of course the only HDTV/UHDTV I did not get an extended warranty on, is the only TV that crapped out completely on me.

And I got a five year extended warranty on the $1500 refurb Denon receiver I got in 2014. I need to send it in for warranty repairs sometime before the five years is up. Then I can try and sell it. Although I should have done it a couple of years ago.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> ...
> 
> And I got a five year extended warranty on the $1500 refurb Denon receiver I got in 2014. I need to send it in for warranty repairs sometime before the five years is up. Then I can try and sell it. Although I should have done it a couple of years ago.


I believe the manufacturer's warranty on Denon is 3 years so how does this work? Is it 5 years additional making it 8 years or just 2 years additional on the manufacturer's warranty?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lujan said:


> I believe the manufacturer's warranty on Denon is 3 years so how does this work? Is it 5 years additional making it 8 years or just 2 years additional on the manufacturer's warranty?


It's only one year on the Denon refurbs. Like most extended warranties, it overlaps the manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> It's only one year on the Denon refurbs. Like most extended warranties, *it overlaps the manufacturer warranty*.


Don't you just hate that? And so the advertised 3-year warranty really becomes a one-year warranty after the manufacturer's 2-year warranty.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

My brother has a gambling addiction. He says that even though he loses in the long run, once in a while he will have a winner. So I understand where you guys are coming from. The good news is that buying an extended warranty for a TiVo isn't going to deplete your children's college fund like my brother's sickness did.


----------

